# Warm season renovate write-up?



## gijoe4500 (Mar 17, 2017)

Does anyone have a good write up on what should be done when doing a warm season reno? I'm talking total kill and resod.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

gijoe4500 said:


> Does anyone have a good write up on what should be done when doing a warm season reno? I'm talking total kill and resod.


J_nick is about to start one. He is seeding Riviera, but everything would be similar up to the seed/sod decision. :thumbup:


----------



## gijoe4500 (Mar 17, 2017)

Ware said:


> gijoe4500 said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone have a good write up on what should be done when doing a warm season reno? I'm talking total kill and resod.
> ...


Good to know. I guess since, we don't really have one, I'll start doing a bunch of research as well to see if I can put together a list of "recommended" practices, at least for the bermuda and zoysia i'll be putting down. Killing off old grass, soil/fertilizer prep, watering cycles, etc.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

Multiple rounds of Glyphosate + Fusilade is your best option to kill Bermuda.

http://archive.lib.msu.edu/tic/tgtre/article/2001aug1a.pdf


----------

